# Grizzly coupon?



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if Grizzly gives out coupons. I'm looking to purchase a jointer in a week or so and was hoping to save some extra money. Thanks. Brandon


----------



## pendledad (Sep 5, 2012)

I got a 5% coupon on the back of my 2012 catalog. No coupon on my 2013 though.

Try ordering a catalog and hopefully the back cover will have a coupon for you.


----------



## rockom (Oct 20, 2007)

A few weeks ago I googled grizzly machinery coupon code and eventually found a 10% code. Took me several tries. The code I found is expired now but, maybe google can find you a new one.

-Rocko


----------



## rockom (Oct 20, 2007)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/47247


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Personally, I have not had any luck finding a working coupon. I wish you better luck.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

deleted


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

send me an email I have a recent coupon good for this month 10% off, you are welcome to it.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

The coupon I had came off the cover of WoodworkersJournal this month.


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

Michael Curtis PM sent.


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

Anyone else have one from the Woodworkers Journal? I have not seen that magazine anywhere at the stores that sell magazines locally.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Bieser, check your mail. Enjoy!

Gunny


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have one from woodworkers journal that is not going to be used.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Woodmaster*...I'm interested in that ….please PM if you still have it available


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Kdc68 enjoy the coupon. Nice shop, I see you like grizzly products.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Woodmaster…thanks for the coupon and the compliment.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have one good for 10 % off for orders $300 or more, good until April 30, 2013. First PM gets it.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Gone. That didn't take long.


----------



## jmaichel (May 22, 2010)

If anybody has coupon they are not going to use I sure would appreciate it. I have a subrsctiption to WWJ but its digital so I did not get the coupon.


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks in part to Gunny I have a shiny new jointer on its way. First new machine I have purchased!


----------



## cso (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm looking at the Grizzly 20" planer (straight knives). If anyone has one, I'll use it. Been looking at the Jets that are on sale until March 11 I think. Hard time deciding. Probably made in the same factory as always.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad to help, I am curious what model did you buy? I have a hand me down from my father, small one just under 24 inches long and I believe 4 inches maybe less wide. Myself I would LIKE one but space as always is an issue. Maybe I should play the lottery, WIN and then everything would be peachy? Nah never happen not my luck! (laughing)


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

I got the GO490X been saving up for about 2 years. wore out a craigslist jointer and decided it was time to upgrade… I too need to win the lottery…then I could quote Forest Gump "Well thats good…one less thing to worry about."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I just lookd at the catelog, nice. Now the size is nothing short of an aircraft carrier, at least for my shop anyway. (Laughing) Enjoy it, I look forward to seeing some nice work come from this…..


----------



## Cfsweitzer (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey Hairy,

In truth im just buying a bunch of maintenance stuff including a $375 conveyor belt for my drum sander, WTF. Also , planer blades and some sandpaper. What does that total, $700 and change ouch! so I started looking for a coupon and here I am. Care to share it with me?


----------



## BuzzBate (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm wanting to order a new table saw if anyone has an extra coupon code. I sold my other saw before ordering a new one. Didn't plan this out very well.


----------



## BuzzBate (Nov 2, 2012)

Disregard my post.


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

First PM to me gets the code, I don't need it.


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

I still have it…


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

Coupon code is gone.


----------



## Illinoiswoodworker (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you Grant. Now I have to break the bad news to my wife.


----------



## PhilG (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey everyone. I'm a long time reader, first time poster. I am looking for a Grizzly coupon as well. I want to buy a Bandsaw for my shop. Planning on using the saw to build some furniture for my son. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PhilG (Apr 12, 2013)

Just wanted to do one more check to see if anyone had one of the Woodworker's Journal 10% off coupons before I place my order.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

If any kind soul has an extra Grizzly coupon, your generosity would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kyataba (Nov 18, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can get a coupon for Grizzly?? Wanting to order my husband a planer for christmas and would love to save a little bit of money??


----------

